# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ورود بيضاء.. وروح في صفاء

## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد... الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرج قائمهم يا رب العالمين


ونسأل الله أن يحشرنا مع محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام




الخصال الحميدة كالوروده البيضاء النقية 
التي لا تنبت إلا في النفس الطاهرة الزكية 
تتفتح على أغصان النقاء
وينتشر شذاها مع الأيام في ساعات العمر
وتنمو يوماً بعد يوم
فتكون تلك النفوس تربة خصبة لتلك الورود
وتغدو حدائق غناء يعبق في أرجائها العطر
وتغني فيها البهجة أعذب ألحان الحياة
حتى وإن كان يحيط بالمرء ركام من العذاب والألم
فالخصال الحميدة تطهر القلب من أدرانه
وتجعله نقياً يشع نوراً ولمعاناً
فتسمو الروح جمالاً



صفاء الحكمة 

من نطف النور ومن وهج الحكمة في العقل 
يتورد روض الفكر وتشرق شمس 
تدخل في أعمااااق الأشياء 
كي تبحث في أرجاء الكون عن الأسرار


أين نحن في هذا الزمان



ها قد أصبحنا صفحة تطوى في هذا الزمان
غدونا كسفينه لم تجد لها مرسى ولا ربان
كزهور ذبلت وماتت ولم يعد لها ألوان
أين هي الأحلام ؟؟
أين هي الآمال ؟؟
هل أعُدِمت ؟؟ 
هل سُلبت ؟؟
أم أننا كنا دمى على مسرح الحياة !!!
فأطلنا العرض إلى لذة الخيال
فأجدنا الأدوار بكل الأجزاء
حتى أيقظنا تصفيق الواقع
فختم النهاية بمقايضة
فأين نحن؟؟؟؟؟

بـــوح الــدمع






قد يظن البعض
أن الدمع
و أن بثنا لفورة مشاعرنا عبر فيض من الدمووووع ضعفاً
ولكنا نقول 
ما أروع هذا الضعف وما أجمل هذا الوهن
الذي تنكسر فيه الروح على أعتاب
الحنين والأمل والشوق المتجدد
لا ليس ضعفاً وليس وهناً
وإنما هي لحظات تتجلى فيها الروح 
وتنكشف فيها المشاعر والأحاسيس
لِيورق نبت الصفح ويثمر طلع الحب 
من وله الحب ومن نفس الحيران
ليُحكم بالنسيان على الأحزان
ولنجعل الأعذار رياضاً يقطف منها الصفح
لماذا تقسو القلووووب للنبذ ها تلك القسوه ذلك العسف
فالطيب يسترضي أوراد النُبل ويلين صخور النفس
لِيورق نبت الصفح ويثمر طلع الحب


ورود بيضاء
لنفوسكم الأنقى ,,,,, و لأرواحكم الأرقى
*

----------

موالية حيدر (11-02-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-03-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله رب الجمال **** 


*وردة بيضاء*  


 

*حبي عترة آل محمد*  
*ماأروعها من عبارات*
_وماأجملها من معانٍ_
_جسدتِها هنا_
_معطرة بنسائم وعبير الزهر_
_سلمت يداكِ عزيزتي_

_على هذه الذائـقــــة_ 
_الرائعة في الاختيار_ 
_دمت بألف خير.._

*والله*  
 
_تحياتي العطرة....._

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*موالية حيدر 
أخيتي لكِ كل الشكر على المرور العطر
المعطر بعبق محمدي ومسك ولائي
بكل حب وود تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## ليلاس

*طرح جميل ..*

*تسسسلمين يـــــــ الغآلية ..*

*ع الموووضووع المميز ..*

*يعطيك العآفية .."*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

كانت أحرفاً بيضاء ، مُخملية ..
عبقت جمال.....


حبي عترة محمد ، الغالية
فواحة ، ألقة و ساحرة ..،،حروفك..

خُذي ياسمينة بيضاء تُشبهكِ (f)
ودعاءً في ليلة ٍ بُسطت فيها الأرضون..أهبه روحك..

موفقة ان شاء الله 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تشكري أختي على المرور العطر
تحية لكِ من كل أعماق قلبي*

----------

